# high SPL box designs



## Ed Lester

OK, Just want others opinions on box designs capable of 170 db + in Super Street type applications.

In my opinion the volume should be about equal to or 150% of the volume of the cabin area in a wall. Non Bandpass. 
Any larger and air will not support cone movement.

Port area should be equal to cone area.

Port opening should be seperated from woofer cones with as much distance as possible.

Transition from port opening to cabin should be as smooth as possible.

Any other ideas or opinions here?


----------



## bigabe

Sounds good except the port area equaling cone area part.... 

World Record holding SS class wall cars that employ single or dual 15" DD9515s have ports that a small person can walk through. MUCH more port area than cone area.

Why this is the case I do not know... I'm only reporting what I've seen.


----------



## Ed Lester

bigabe said:


> Sounds good except the port area equaling cone area part....
> 
> World Record holding SS class wall cars that employ single or dual 15" DD9515s have ports that a small person can walk through. MUCH more port area than cone area.
> 
> Why this is the case I do not know... I'm only reporting what I've seen.


DD9500 arent been used much at the top level anymore. So it would be 9918s 9915s and 99Z18s and 15s.

But I know what you mean.
But in my SS 1-2 car I used to run twice the amount of port area to cone area, then I shrank port area to equal cone area and gained 3 dB.
I have repeated these results in 2 other SS cars. 
Just wondering if it has something to do with port air velocities or the geometry of the port or the air mass sitting in the port.


----------



## sundownz

In my "small" setup in the Jeep with 96 in^2 of port area a 15" driver is 4 dB louder than a 12" driver (equally built Nightshades rather than cone size) -- seems that it likes for the port to be smaller than the cone area


----------



## Mass Car Audio

Ed Lester said:


> Port opening should be seperated from woofer cones with as much distance as possible.
> QUOTE]
> 
> Thats what I try to do, or I try to keep the port seperated away from the sub by atleast the radius or even the diameter of the sub.


----------



## terra

Interesting


----------



## faiz23

bump


----------



## faiz123

bump


----------



## [email protected]

on the DD website it think that they says for their woofers use between 16 to 18 inches of port area for each cube of box


----------



## chad

DD does not even know the T/S parameters for their own drivers


----------



## cubdenno

chad said:


> DD does not even know the T/S parameters for their own drivers


Chad,

Though I don't own them, they are one of the first woofer companies that I have seen that specify that after break in, the woofer will sound different (T/S specs change) I did find several specs given. It seemed to me that the site is set up for most people who are not savvy in the science behind speakers and how they work so that the average person who is looking for a bit of BOOM, can buy a woof or set of woofs and build a box and then after a while when the woofer is broke in say "OH yeah, it's playing differently." They can then determine if they want to try to change the box design.


----------



## chad

cubdenno said:


> Chad,
> 
> Though I don't own them, they are one of the first woofer companies that I have seen that specify that after break in, the woofer will sound different (T/S specs change) I did find several specs given. It seemed to me that the site is set up for most people who are not savvy in the science behind speakers and how they work so that the average person who is looking for a bit of BOOM, can buy a woof or set of woofs and build a box and then after a while when the woofer is broke in say "OH yeah, it's playing differently." They can then determine if they want to try to change the box design.


They won't give you parameters, they just tell you what size box to use... nice eh? and average hmm.... seen the price of these drivers with no specs, not average? :blush:

Hey, OT, you still got a gig? Saw some bad news a few weeks ago about Vesuvius.


----------



## cubdenno

Yeah, it's sad that they are closing the Fisher plant. I know a lot of good guys who work there. The big V is actually closing down 6 facilities worldwide. I saw it coming for Fisher. Moving manufacturing out of there to other facilities. It sucks for sure.

As for me, I work out of the Champaign office and have been staying pretty busy. Been traveling non stop. trying to catch my breath on weekends. Ihave gotten to meet Bikinpunk (Erin) on one of my trips. A very good guy. we still need to get together, drink a beer or two and discuss philosophy or something.


----------



## chad

Whew, glad to hear that your still employed! had some friends lose their gig over there in Fisher 

I had planned on it over the holiday break, then one day I came home to find all the carpeting that once resided on the main level of the house in the garage and a massive remodel project was ON!

I gotta give her credit, as least she's productive when it's that time of the month, I'd rather have her swinging hammers than swinging at me!


----------



## chad

First post of the morning and.... Auto dupe!


----------



## rizi420

Hi all.
I’m new to this site, and new to car audio, my first car went missing 15 days after I bought the car so never really had chance to play round with it. I’ve just bought new car and want to upgrade my sound system so I’ve chosen SoundStream SPLX-152HX The space I need to run this sub is between 3cf to 5cf (cubic feet), I don’t want to have massive box for this in the trunk so I thought I should get rid of the spare tire and make use of that space as well.
I’m trying to save as much space as possible, trying to keep it all nice and tidy as well as get the best sound, I might not be able to get it all but really need high SPL rating
The question I have is, if I use the spare tire space as well as use a bit of trunk space to build-up total volume of 5cf, will I be able to get the best, or what sort of sound will I be able to get out of my 15” sub.

After taking the spare tire out and going through few youtube videos, I have got a bit of idea how il be making the sub box,
The final sub box will look like “P” but sideways, ( I tried to attached a sketch of the enclosure as well but i couldn’t as i am a new user but if you turn the "P" from current (90 degree) to 0 degree you will get idea of the box).
Can you please advice me if this is a good design, will I be able to achive good sound pressure(db) out of this design?, what changes should I make, any suggestions?
these are the measurements for the planed enclosure.
ive divided the over all "P" shaped box into two pieces just to make it easier to explain.
here are the dimensions of the "D"(top part of P) the spare tire whole is 90mm deep and diameter is 300mm.
the “I” part of the box which will look something like this “=====” (when looking sideways) has got depth of 200mm, length of 600mm and width of 900mm. I got someone to do all the maths for me to trying to find out the volume of this funny shaped box, and it turned out to be a bit more than 5cf.
Reason why I want to use the spare tire space is so it looks tidy as I mentioned above and also so I can use my trunk space, as I use it a lot, more storage I have the better,
I hop this all makes sense.
Waiting for some ones reply to this “stupid box idea” and give me some suggestion,
Thanks a lot


----------



## dwaynecherokee

Why non bandpass?


----------



## rizi420

i dont kno much about bandpass box design, i already made a box lol that fits perfectly in my car, and its bigger than what it should have been, but only by a bit. i did some research on bandpass but thats what my next box will be, for now i just hop my box makes some good sound lol.


----------



## RikzSPL

Hey guyz. 
I'm hoping that some1 can help me out here.
I have a 3000w Pioneer spl 12" subwoofer.
I have searched everywer 4 specs 4 a enclosure and can't seem 2 be getting anywer. . . .
If possible could some1 please assist me with specs (in measurements please and not litres)
Will really apreciate it. 
U can mail me on - [email protected]

Tanx Guyz


----------



## XtremeRevolution

RikzSPL said:


> Hey guyz.
> I'm hoping that some1 can help me out here.
> I have a 3000w Pioneer spl 12" subwoofer.
> I have searched everywer 4 specs 4 a enclosure and can't seem 2 be getting anywer. . . .
> If possible could some1 please assist me with specs (in measurements please and not litres)
> Will really apreciate it.
> U can mail me on - [email protected]
> 
> Tanx Guyz


Sent you an email just now.


----------



## RikzSPL

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sent you an email just now.



Thanls Xtreme. 
Received mail


----------



## RikzSPL

XtremeRevolution said:


> Sent you an email just now.



Thanks Xtreme. 
Received mail


----------



## SeniorXJ

RikzSPL said:


> Hey guyz.
> I'm hoping that some1 can help me out here.
> I have a 3000w Pioneer spl 12" subwoofer.
> I have searched everywer 4 specs 4 a enclosure and can't seem 2 be getting anywer. . . .
> If possible could some1 please assist me with specs (in measurements please and not litres)
> Will really apreciate it.
> U can mail me on - [email protected]
> 
> Tanx Guyz


-I registered on here to ask this very same question on building a box, (dimentions & port size), for a single 12" Pioneer Premier TS-W3004SPL sub?? Ive googled & gone on Pioneers site but couldnt find a direct answer. When i searched on here, i found this!! Oh yeah, its going in a jeep cherokee so theres no trunk to cab seperation.

-I see extreme has answered this so im hoping i can get a PM also!! I would highly appreciate it!!

Thanks!!


----------



## azamlacoste

SeniorXJ said:


> -I registered on here to ask this very same question on building a box, (dimentions & port size), for a single 12" Pioneer Premier TS-W3004SPL sub?? Ive googled & gone on Pioneers site but couldnt find a direct answer. When i searched on here, i found this!! Oh yeah, its going in a jeep cherokee so theres no trunk to cab seperation.
> 
> -I see extreme has answered this so im hoping i can get a PM also!! I would highly appreciate it!!
> 
> Thanks!!


guys,

interesting n helpful..i ll be compete in april so i've been searching for tips n found this site..hope someone also help me here..i ll be using 2x12" with a 7kw of power..i really need suggestions expecially in box volume n port..pls mail me at [email protected]


----------



## SeniorXJ

azamlacoste said:


> guys,
> 
> interesting n helpful..i ll be compete in april so i've been searching for tips n found this site..hope someone also help me here..i ll be using 2x12" with a 7kw of power..i really need suggestions expecially in box volume n port..pls mail me at [email protected]


Yeah good luck with that as i never got any help no matter where i posted or what i asked. Must be a noobie haters forum, LoL!


----------



## azamlacoste

SeniorXJ said:


> Yeah good luck with that as i never got any help no matter where i posted or what i asked. Must be a noobie haters forum, LoL!


lalala..nvm i ll try to figure it out anyway..just wondering if theres an easy way asking anyone who got some experience on this..it will be try n error then..hehe..thx bro..


----------



## chad

SeniorXJ said:


> Yeah good luck with that as i never got any help no matter where i posted or what i asked. Must be a noobie haters forum, LoL!


You have 2 posts man..... Could not have asked that many questions.....


----------

